# Hallo almal



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Ek is terug het so drie weke 'n lang verdiende breuk gevat.
Sorry het nie by jou uitgekom nie Philip ek was so drie daar daar rond maar dit was in die week en jy is 'n werkende man sal seker so iewers in die jaar daar uitkom.
Moet se dit was blerrie koud in daai wereld in die aand dit lyk ek het baie gemis sal so op my tyd al die goete deurlees.Het gou so paar weke terug 'n rooibok gaan klits maar sommer die geweer gevat sal so volgende week weer 'n plan maak. 
Sal weer later opklim ons gan nou amper ons beurtkrag he 
Groete Hendrik


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Rooibok*

Hendrik,
Geen probleem.Geluk met die rooibok!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Lekker Hendrik,

No matter if you hunt with a rifle, bow or kettie, it's always great.:wink:

Congrats on the impala.:tongue:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Congrats Hendrik !! Lekker rooibok !!
This is what I need at our convention:tongue::wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Lanklaas ies van jou gehoor. Ek is bly jy is terug op jou pos. Geluk met die Rooibok.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Frank,

I'll probably be too broke to hunt at the convention so I'll sit with you and we can take a "Moerse Rooibok" for your wall back home.:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Aitsa! Mooi Rooibok Hendrik, ek bel jou more, sorry was vandag moer besig.


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

Dans met die Rooibok, die rooibok van my!!:wink:
Mooi man!!:wink::wink:


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Dankie almal


----------

